# 1909 Calendar Plate



## Lordbud (Mar 23, 2010)

Won this for about $20 including postage. This item had a lot of watchers, so I'm glad it didn't go any higher than it did.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice...that'll look good hung on the wall.


----------



## glass man (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW! FAR OUT! LOVE IT,SEEMS YOU GOT A GREAT DEAL ON IT!! JAMIE


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yours is a lovely plate and a bargain at that. Favilla & Bricca were prolific advertisers, with a plate for every year from 1909 to 1930, or thereabouts. I have been accumulating calendar plates from towns north of Stockton  to Shasta County, excluding the Bay Area, for more than 30 yrs. Our current total is 133; most are from the Central Valley and Mother Lode, with a scattering from the North Coast. There are subjects of all descriptions, planes, trains and automobiles, Indians to women. Too many to mention. I usually hang 50-60 at a time around the kitchen walls, but they are all down for painting and crown molding. After all the work is done they will be put back up.

 At one time, I did have an extensive Bay Area collection, but sold them all to a Peninsula collector. Besides the obvious SF, we had San Bruno, Burlingame, Ocean View, Vista Grande(Colma), Redwood, San Carlos, Palo Alto, Mayfield, Mountain View, Santa Clara, Los Gatos Ben Lomond, Soquel, Santa Cruz, Davenport, Pescadero, Half Moon Bay, and others I can't recall. I drew the line at San Jose, though, and did not pick up any of those.

 California Calendar plates range in age from 1909 to 1931. After that, the styles changed and I don't consider them collectable.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 24, 2010)

You had a Mayfield calendar plate? Damn! I've got a mini-collection of Mayfield items: three Bernard Mayer druggists, two I. N. Adams druggists, three Mayer trade cards, a Mayfield hutch, three Mayfield tooled crowns, an etched Mayfield Hotel shot glass, and an envelope/letter postmarked Mayfield around TOC...wouldn't be Shroyer who bought your calendar plates by chance?

 Calendar plates seem to be "low end" these days with our economic situation... I've won two SF plates in the past couple of months.

 Any chance you happen to have a photo of your formerly owned Mayfield plate? That one has to be rare. I search Mayfield on ebay daily just about...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, 'ya got me. John did buy a few, another collector most of 'em. I have been one of the few hard core plate collectors around. Right now, they are all up in the attic, waiting until the molding and granite countertops are installed. The only plates I have left from south of Sonoma County are a couple from Vallejo. I sold the Contra Costa ones to Ken Gaeta. I will keep my eyes open for some from down your way. Are you wanting any towns aside from Mayfield? I have yet to see a plate from Woodside or Menlo, but they should exist.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 24, 2010)

those calendar plates are neat and tough to find. 

 this is a flag plate we dug locally here in pennsy.
 came out of a pre 1850 pit.

 jim


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 24, 2010)

> Are you wanting any towns aside from Mayfield?


 
 Basically all I expect to find are the odd SF plate via ebay...but -
 I would love to see the Mountain View plate; have three embossed milks from Mountain View, and the S.H. Clark druggist bottle. Peninsula towns/cities are tough. Sold most of my peninsula druggists a couple years ago on ebay. Still have a Menlo Park and a couple of Redwood City druggists...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 25, 2010)

I found these, and more, in a box in the garage. SF, Berkeley And Oakland & Golden Gate. Groceries, wines and liquors, plumber, furniture, hardware. These are for sale or trade. Good ones all.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are some beauties you've got there. I can just see some of the price tags. Ouch! [:-] Still have that little Sackamenna dose glass...Antioch/Golden Show show's coming up in a few weeks. I'll bring the glass along if you have room to bring the plates along for a potential trade of some kind ...?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 25, 2010)

Good calendar plates are not inexpensive, and some of those prices are what the dealer wanted for them, but not necessarily what they cost me. I sold a 1910 plate from Baker's Saloon for 3Cs, and ditto for the same from a Virginia City saloon. 

 The one with two locations is very nice, and rare to boot. Golden Gate had it's own PO until 1915, when it was moved to Oakland. All of the Oakland suburbs were incorporated by that date. It's the one at lower left. I'll pack a few to Antioch, who knows, someone might want them.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Jason,

 Recently joined the 1909 Shard-of-the-Day Club and so far I've received these few bits. 1909 marks the very top layer of one of the holes I've been digging. I love to find these kinda dating clues...

 .......................................


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 28, 2010)

With a 1909 top layer you can't go wrong. Check out this partial listing of druggists currently in business in 1909 San Francisco for example.
 Lots of these have embossed bottles.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been lazy and remiss in not posting what I've won on ebay the past few months. Here is another calendar plate from Middletown, California I won for the minimum bid of $14.99 which seemed like a fair price. I'm not "big" on Middletown items mainly because I'd never heard of Middletown before.[8D]


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

Love these plates too LB, they end up going for good money here and I don't actually own one from Paterson yet, I do have 4 or 5 plates of local buildings and churches though......Jim


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Middletown is on Hwy 29 between St Helena and Lower Lake. Old place with some good diggin' back a few decades ago. I have two plates from there, plus one from Lower Lake and Upper Lake, along Clear lake. Good score.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 16, 2010)

*RE: 1910 Calendar Plate*

Well here we go again. Another SF calendar plate this one from 1910. Under $20 including postage. To be honest there is a minor chip on the backside of the rim, but "displays mint".[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

*RE: 1910 Calendar Plate*

The poor kid who dove off the dock is in for a major uniform failure..


----------

